# Cherry Shrimp Problem



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

I just got a new shipment of cherries in and have had a few deaths in the past 24 hours. Tank parameters: 
79F 
pH 7.8 
Nitrate, Nitrite, Amonia 0 
Substrate: eco complete 
plants: dwarf hair grass, tiger lotus, hornwort 
CO2: seachem excel 
Lighting: 55W PC
Filtration: sponge

Can someone maybe help me figure out why they have died... or am I just looking at the moltings?


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I remember when one of my cherry shrimp molted for the first time. I mistook it as a death too. It looked like a ghost-white dead shrimp but once i took a closer look you could see the crack in the old skin right behind the head and noticed it was the molting and not an actual dead shrimp. 

Look and see if you can see a crack in the skin where the shrimp crawled out of it's dead skin. I also notice my shrimp always seem to molt in my taiwan moss. After seeing my shrimps first molting laying in my taiwan moss, a couple days later i got to experience one of my shrimp in the middle of its molting. It was in my taiwan moss pushing in and out of its dead skin until it finally broke free and swam away onto my rotala. It was neat to be there at the right time to see this happen.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Rmax (Jul 24, 2006)

Taking the body in question out and examining it may help, too.In my experience, both the molted exos as well as deceased shrimp are about the same shade of pale...but the bodies recognizably more substantial than the castoffs when handled.
(lest one wonder, the Taiwan Blues I keep are simply the natural color phase of Red Cherry shrimp.)


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

They are def deceased bodies and not molts


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe it just died sometimes that can happen. exspecially since you just purchased them maybe it was extremely stressed out and died. I wouldnt worry about it unless you get a whole bunch that start dying. I mean your water looks to be good.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It could be the changing water conditions from the old tank to your tank. 

I would lower the temperature to 77-78 degrees. If things are still dying. Also do a 25% water change to clean up the water just in case there's a build of of dissolved solids or ferts in there.

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeaulman said:


> I just got a new shipment of cherries in and have had a few deaths in the past 24 hours. Tank parameters:
> 79F
> pH 7.8
> Nitrate, Nitrite, Amonia 0
> ...


How long has this tank being running? 
This 'Nitrate, Nitrite, Amonia 0 ' looks like a tank that has not cycled.

-Pedro


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

tank has been set up for at least a month. Maybe my test kit has expired?


----------

